# Oh, to be young again



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd certainly knit this one from this new book.

http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Books/Essentially-Feminine-Knits.html?SessionThemeID=15&a=kp120306


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Me too, its gorgeous.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous pattern, but at seventy don't think I would do it justis !!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely stunning,i love the pattern.


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's very beautiful,i saw it in yesterdays newsletter and thought i would love that pattern.


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

Shouldn't have to be young to wear that! How about using it like a vest? Wear it over a perfectly acceptable blouse! Bet you'd get oodles of compliments. It is a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too, lovely


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Any age can wear this, I certainly would ,I.m 76


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

The book is great. Lots if designs that I would live to knit but at an xl size, I have to pass on the book, too bad.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it would be lovely on wearers of any age (with a camisole or other top under, of course)


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh,I'd LOVE to make this one for my daughter!!It's gorgeous!


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

This is gorgeous! What about making it with a heavier yarn and turning it into a sweater? I am over 50 and would try that!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> I'd certainly knit this one from this new book.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Books/Essentially-Feminine-Knits.html?SessionThemeID=15&a=kp120306


Me too................Gorgeous


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I have that book on my knitting wish list. Will buy when it comes out.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Right there with you, valjean! It is gorgeous; my granddaughter could wear it. Hmmmm.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

That sweater is oh so romantic and gorgeous.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy this is gorgeous! Hey you are only as young as you feel, so go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I really don't want to shell out $30.00 for a book I don't think I'll use.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

So beautifully feminine.... Love it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> BoBeau said:
> 
> 
> > I'd certainly knit this one from this new book.
> ...


I would too......if I could afford that much for a pattern book.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I think it would suit all ages. I wear what I'm happy in and like to good even at 77. Don't think about age, look good.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have this book on save to order later...I would LOVE to make this for my beautiful daughter.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw that, too. It is so feminine. I love it!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dagnabit...I weakened and bought it!
So much for self restraint ...LOL



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I have this book on save to order later...I would LOVE to make this for my beautiful daughter.
> Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

its really gorgeous! seen it and falled in love, but guess i wont be able to do it. =P


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

LOL now i know i am getting old. when i saw this pattern in my newsletter i said oh my goodness they are back in style again. used to wear this type when they were all the fashion year ago. they say your old when the old styles are new again. lol


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

You may find the book discounted at Amazon.com. A lot of times they have special discounts on preorders. Interweave Knits also has specials on knitting books. My friend goes to the public library for hers but we don't have a good selection at the library where I live.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazon has the book for $16.30 -- considerably less than Interweave price of $24.95.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

That's so pretty, and tae pattern is interesting -- looks like fun to knit!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm almost 74, and I would wear it. The neck is not low-cut and the arms are covered. Just be sure to have a matching-color camisole underneath... a spaghetti strap cami would be nice. 

Begin a beauty treatment on your neck. Also treat the portion of your shoulders which will be exposed; both, front and back. Do sugar scrubs, and moisturize, moisturize, every evening. 

Burt's Bees has a wonderful and inexpensive combo: honey & shea SUGAR SCRUB (8 oz.) and honey & shea BODY BUTTER (6.5 oz.)for only $20 or $22. It's truly a bargain. Works great on my hands. You feel the softness immediately, and smells great too. I'm sure it would work great on necks and upper shoulders. 

By the time you finish your sweater, your neck and shoulders will be softer, smoother, and totally ready for the wearing of this sweater. Then you gotta take a photo and post it for us, so we can ohhh and ahhh. 

Make it a lacey not dense sweater. Go for it!!

My mom and her husband used to go on cruises (she remarried at the age of 73). She had a ton of evening clothes. Many of the materials were thin and sheer. But she had the appropriate undergarment or underdress/slip... in your case a cami. She was in her 80s... and still dressing up in this fashion. Nothing was low cut... and her arms were always covered. She even had a strapless dress which had a sheer material (silk organza, I think) covering up the "naked" parts.. the sleeves were long and the front and back went all the way to her neck. The hem on the neck and wrists were a rolled up type. Very, very chic! 

I say go for it!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dagnabit...I weakened and bought it!
> So much for self restraint ...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you, Camilla!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I love that jumper, and yes I feel it could be worn by any age. I had a look at the book and it looks like it would be good value as most of the patterns appeal to me. I may just have to have a browse on line and see what I can come up with price wise. 

Another book I was tempted by was the book on swirl knitting. do I have that right? Does anybody know anything about it. I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

At least our hearts are still young!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my that's gorgeous :thumbup:


----------

